# Indiana and Boston are thinking about a deal for daniels



## big time pacer fan (May 23, 2009)

so what dose any one think about this one


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Why the F would Indy want to take back Tony Allen or Scalabrine? That's all they're gonna get and they're both awful, just plain awful. Just let Daniels go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Why the F would Indy want to take back Tony Allen or Scalabrine? That's all they're gonna get and they're both awful, just plain awful. Just let Daniels go.


Bill Walker. 

I don't know if this would put us over the luxury tax or not, but if it's Allen and Walker, we still get a (sometimes) solid swingman who we could probably cut, along with a young guy with potential.

Or a trade exception that we'll never use.


----------

